# TFV4 reading strange?



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

Hi guys, so i have a noob Question 

I have the smok TFV4 with the TFT3 coils in there, they said it should read .2ohms and works well between 40 and 130W. 

Im using 70/30 VG/PG and 3mg nic. 

If i go any higher than 25W it starts giving me a crappy burnt taste almost like a dry hit. Plus on my mod it reads in at 1.46 ohms... 

Is this correct? Couldnt find anything that helps online. Its a brand new coil, i did soak it and “purged” it before setting up my tank ( same as all my coils ), not sure whats going on... even my TFQ4 coils read extremely high and anything more than 20W i get dry hits every time if i take a drag longer than 3seconds... 

Any help would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

See if you have a atomiser short somewhere? I know the tfv4 has very long 510 pin, so try unscrewing the tank a wee bit, and see if that fixes the ohm reading?


----------



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

Roodt said:


> See if you have a atomiser short somewhere? I know the tfv4 has very long 510 pin, so try unscrewing the tank a wee bit, and see if that fixes the ohm reading?



That just made it jump higher lol... jumped to 1.52, did it again and it went down to 1.47 

I know on my kylin I unscrew it a little bit to get the reading to 0.1 ( normally 0.08 and mod only fires at 0.1 ) i might try unscrewing the 510 pin and clean it and screw it back as tight as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

Also see if the spring for the 510 on your mod isn't perhaps stuck? What mod are you using?


----------



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

Im using the Rx200 all my other tanks are fine, plus this tank gives me the same reading ( around 1.3-1.4 ) on my DripBox 160... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

If i knew what was going on I wouldn’t have posted... and nothing online helps, even changing coils dont help, stays the same.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

I saw a reddit thread years back that the springloaded 510 on the rx200 is very shallow, and the 510 on the tvf4 is longer than usual. This caused a small shitstorm for smok and wismec as the rx200 with a tvf4 was the go to setup at the time.

Long story short, the 510 pin on the rx would get stuck, causing these sort of issues.

My brother had the same story on his tfv4, a black one.

He ended up taking the seals around the glass off, and tightening the tank up with no seals around the glass. Solved the issue for him. Not saying it will work, or advising you to do so as it may break the glass or something else, just what he had to resort to to have his tfv4 work...


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

http://vaping360.com/wismec-reuleaux-issues/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rx-200-510-pin-seems-stuck.t19195/


----------



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

Thanks for that, tried everything but didnt help... appreciate it tho, 

My pin is fine, even stripped my entire mod just now, took everything apart, still giving me shitty readings... 

Ill just live with it for now, changing over tanks soon and getting newer model mods... 

Then ill just use this tank on the other mods and ill hang on to this one and use it with my drippers or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumor001 (14/7/17)

Droped my mage RDA on there now.. much better at .48 haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

